# Nissan Pathfinder Concept Showcases New Technology, Interior Features



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has released information about its new Pathfinder Concept today, as well as the new technology thats going to help make it a more comfortable SUV for the whole family.

While the Pathfinder also features a new exterior, which works with a new CVT to provide better fuel economy, Nissan also shows us a few new features designed to upgrade the cars comfort. Drivers will certainly enjoy the heated and cooled front seats, as well as the heated steering wheel. Passengers should appreciate features like the heated second row seating, and the tri-zone climate control. Its also worth mentioning the advanced Bose speaker system that has 13 speakers.

The Pathfinder concept features a large multifunction display which provides the driver with real-time traffic and weather information. Also making an appearance is Nissan's Around View Monitor, which gives the driver a full 360-degree image of the area around the car.

One last innovative feature is the second row's "child-seat mode" which allows the row to move forward while a child seat stays in place, so a passenger can get into the third row.

More: *Nissan Pathfinder Concept Showcases New Technology, Interior Features* on Autoguide.com


----------

